# Home Farm, Derbyshire. Feb 2016 (pic heavy)



## Sime83 (Feb 7, 2016)

Home Farm, Derbyshire February 2016

Intro:
A really nice little place and interesting to look around. The farm house has its windows and doors boarded up with wood and metal shuttering so inside is pitch black. This gave me change to use my new torch for the first time! I couldn't get any photos of the outside of the house because its extremely overgrown and the only position that would have allowed a photograph would have made me visible to some workers.

The house inside is really sturdy, no rotten floorboards or anything although in places the roof has just started to cave in so it won't stay that way long. I noticed some recent graffiti in the outbuildings as well, it looks like the local kids have found it.

Lots of nice old wallpaper and carpets to look at but unfortunately its completely empty – not even a piece of rubbish in there.

History:
I can't even find the names of who inhabited it in the past. A lot of the nice old stuff from the outbuildings has vanished over recent years and the house itself has nothing to indicate a built date. 

The farm is situated in the grounds of a 315 acre estate and provided the main house with milk and other produce. It had cattle and pigs but also grew a variety of crops. Every summer the entire estate staff from laborers to grooms flocked to Home Farm to help with the harvest.

Anyway, here are the pictures, firstly some from inside (remember is was pitch black so excuse the hard light in areas).......


































































Some of the outbuildings........


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

super duper pictures bud - nice one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 7, 2016)

Some funky wallpaper in there..great report sime


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2016)

Great pix but a touch too heavy on the post-processing for me....although I love the bellows shot.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 7, 2016)

Superb photos here. I liked the ornate door frames and the skirting boards. Looks like a nice place at one time. Maybe worth a renovation and the barn could do with a conversion.


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2016)

Proper Job Slime, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sime83 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone - really sturdy little house. Look at the years of wallpaper layers here:


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2016)

Smashing history and images,the bellows are quite awesome and there must have been a forge somewhere near?.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 8, 2016)

A nice find indeed,I to like the bellows

Vintage Auction Catalogue - Large ornamental blacksmiths bellows


----------

